
The arithmetic of bank solvency – part 1 - tortilla
http://brontecapital.blogspot.com/2010/04/arithmetic-of-bank-solvency-part-1.html
======
retube
this makes the assumption that a bank re-finances it's entire balance sheet at
~0.

